# My New Tattoo



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

Just felt like posting and seeing what everybody thinks. The worst part is over, the inner biceps hurts like a frigging bITCH!


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Inner biceps are nothing....man up [email protected]*@ t



CuzIsaidSo said:


> Inner biceps are nothing....man up [email protected]*@ +


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

^lmao

looks dope though dude


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

CuzIsaidSo said:


> Inner biceps are nothing....man up [email protected]*@ +


[/quote]

You got your inner biceps tattoo'd? Show meEEEEeEe!


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

I dont have any pics. I have a half sleeve on my left arm...Inner biceps were nothing to me but wen he got near the armpit it hurt like hell. I go jume 13th to get the half sleeve finished on my other arm...i'll take pics wen its done


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

CuzIsaidSo said:


> I dont have any pics. I have a half sleeve on my left arm...Inner biceps were nothing to me but wen he got near the armpit it hurt like hell. I go jume 13th to get the half sleeve finished on my other arm...i'll take pics wen its done


LOL!

Sorry that's what I meant. Right near the armpit - I already have two half sleeves, so I know the pain dude!


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

That tatt is sick btw...im lovin the black n gray wit red eyes....post some more pics wen its healed


----------



## Steelrain (Apr 22, 2006)

very nice,solid work.. 
lets see the other side


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

My wife is having her sleeve removed. She's three sessions in and is looking at three more.

Years ago when she first got this tattoo, she always said the inner bicept (heading up to her armpit) was the worst for her too. Then she had her first removal session and all that went right out the window.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

The actual pits are the worst than n a 1" strip across the middle back of your skull. Looks awesome. Look even better healed up when its not looking so red.


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

Really cool tattoo man, does the tattoo have any significance or are you just into dragons?


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

e46markus said:


> Really cool tattoo man, does the tattoo have any significance or are you just into dragons?


It's a Foo Dog, not a dragon! There is some meaning behind every tattoo, but most of the stuff is free handed by my tattoo artist, and I have a lot of trust in him. Here's the inner arm of my right arm - enjoy :]


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2011)

Very nice. I also thought it was one of those Chinese Dragons


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Nice tatt!...It rocks like a THE WHO concert!!!...


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

lol my bad, really cool either way! (sorry don't know much about tattoos)


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

e46markus said:


> lol my bad, really cool either way! (sorry don't know much about tattoos)


It's cool - it does look like a dragon though haha!


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Do you normally shave your armpits or was that for the tattoo?


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

both of the ones you posted look sick!!! your artist is no joke it seems, i really like his work.


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

TheWayThingsR said:


> Do you normally shave your armpits or was that for the tattoo?


I'm Asian - I'm hairless.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

name of artist? website?

Definitely has skills


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Your right inner arm is incredible, is that from a print?


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

Very nice!

I have no tats, but my girl has a bunch. she has filigree under her breasts, she said that was the most painfull for her.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

VERY cool tat man...


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

mantis said:


> Very nice!
> 
> I have no tats, but my girl has a bunch. she has filigree under her breasts, she said that was the most painfull for her.


I got my whole chest tattoo'd, but I'd say inner bicep (armpit area) hurts more than the chest. But nonetheless, they're still pretty painful!


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

b_ack51 said:


> name of artist? website?
> 
> Definitely has skills


http://www.red9ine.com - Jesse Shearmen


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Wow man, great tat and whoever did your tat has some great skills. I've been hooked on watching tattoo shows on netflix lately, if I wasn't worried about my future employment looking at tattoos in a negative way I would get a whole sleeve done. But as of now, none of my tattoos show or will show, its kind of a bummer that they are so negatively looked down on


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

No offense but yours, inner right arm in particular, are the only ones I'm impressed with. He's decent but those portfolio shots are about average.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Sick ink man, especially the inner right arm


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

wow that second one is sick too


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

nice tats. i checked the site out with his work and hes very talented. like alot of the stuff hes done.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

foo-dog love...i also have a foo-dog on my arm...nice work


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Looks great


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks all! Just had another session with my artist, enjoy!


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

I got my inner bicep done. I didn't think it hurt that much. Got my back done, one on my chest and one on the back of my other arm. None of them really hurt??

This is my GF's comp, I can't find a better pic right now. I'll go get on the desktop I'm sure I got one there.


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

Looks good man. I'm working on sleeves myself.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Looks great







I'm too much of pansy to get a tattooed









When was the last time you where tested for TB?


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

D: ty guys


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Cool tat....would love to do a sleave but work wouldnt permit it and I can't wear long sleaves in the summer!!
I just had my back done about 2 months ago...it was in addition to a small 6x4 peice that was at the top of my back/neck.
Now the new and improved is 3/4 down my back and 1/4 up my neck..oh and to the center of my shoulder blades...i'll post pics when i get the chance.

What hurt was a random spot on the left side of my back near my shoulder blade...it was a weird sensation..it burned and i felt pain shoot up my back...it also hurt a bit right on my spine right where you neck begins (if that makes sense) It tickled a bit...


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

jamezgt said:


> I'm Asian - I'm hairless.


LOL, Im Asian and I have a decent amount of armpit and body hair. Either way james killer tattoos, Cool to see the high contrast of monotone colouring schemes with a dash of bright red. Killer foo dog as well.


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

notaverage said:


> Cool tat....would love to do a sleave but work wouldnt permit it and I can't wear long sleaves in the summer!!
> I just had my back done about 2 months ago...it was in addition to a small 6x4 peice that was at the top of my back/neck.
> Now the new and improved is 3/4 down my back and 1/4 up my neck..oh and to the center of my shoulder blades...i'll post pics when i get the chance.
> 
> What hurt was a random spot on the left side of my back near my shoulder blade...it was a weird sensation..it burned and i felt pain shoot up my back...it also hurt a bit right on my spine right where you neck begins (if that makes sense) It tickled a bit...


Same thing here!

There was only one spot on my back that was painful, and it shot up my back to my neck. It also tickled right after, pretty weird!


----------

